# AOL Desktop 9.6 slowdown



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

When I access AOL through the Desktop 9.6 on my computer, it now runs at about one tenth the speed that it does if I access it through Internet Explorer or Mozilla, and I see that in addition to the five, folder select "buttons" on my File management box, there is now a sixth button offering me a 30 day free trial on something they are selling to "clean up" my computer and restore its speed. Hmmm. Looks like sandbagging to me.

Here are the dozen rotating labels on the new, sixth button:

AOL computer checkup
Clean Your Computer
Clean Your HardDrive

Computer Trouble?
Fix & Speed Up Your PC
Free for 30 days

Help Your Harddrive
Help Your PC
Let us fix it for you

So it runs Like new
System mechanic
Try it for free


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

AOL? They still have desktop software?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sounds like the solution is to not use aol 9.6. Or maybe to drop aol.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My God. My mother wont stop using that either. I end up having to fix her computer weekly because of all the crap that software messes with. I just cannot convince her to drop it...even though she gripes about all the spam she gets daily.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Sounds like the solution is to not use aol 9.6. Or maybe to drop aol.


I like the convenience of their "Favorite Places" feature and I use their "Mail waiting to be sent" as a convenient word processing scratchpad that opens faster than opening a seperate word processor. I guess I'll have to see what Explorer and Mozilla can provide for those functions.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Favorite places is simply the same as Add bookmark in any browser.
For word processing, you have Notepad or Wordpad.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I parted company with AOL many years ago, while Steve Case was still running the store. You might want to look at the Google products. If you're using Gmail, you get invites to Google's other products, including Google+, a worthy competitor to Facebook, Google Docs and Google calendar. If you have a smart phone or tablet, they'll sync very nicely to each other and your computer. I really like Google calendar


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't know anybody still used AOL.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just reinstalled AOL 9.5 on the same computer, and so now I have two browsers that move at a snail's pace, and it, to, now sports the button that offers to remedy this "problem" for me. Gotta be sandbagging.

I guess now I'll have to explore my Explorer, so to speak. The AOL favorite Places function develops the traditional file folder tree. I'll have to see if there is a similar way to use the Explorer or Mozilla Bookmark features.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

IE Favorites can be organized into folders and subfolders, but I rarely use it that way anymore. Instead, I go straight to the address line and type a few letters from the URL of the site I want to go to. It brings up a list of matches from my recent history and favorites. I can then arrow down to it and hit enter (IE and FF) or, if it's the top match, just hit shift-enter (IE only).


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> I didn't know anybody still used AOL.


They still have 3.2 million users. :eek2:


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

koji68 said:


> They still have 3.2 million users. :eek2:


Most of whom either haven't figured out how to stop paying for it, or don't even know they still are.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, they certainly got quite an infusion of cash selling their Patents and Netscape to Microsoft.


----------

